# ABU Morum 7000



## Bigblock (Dec 24, 2002)

I am casting a 12ft 6 inch two piece one piece 1807 breakaway with a morum 7000. While casting in a field and useing a feet counter weel my best cast was only 342 ft with 8oz. I have the spool tention knob within a 1/4 turn of falling off and I'm not getting near the distance I am getting with an old heaver and a 9000 ABU. I'm useing 20# biggame with 50# shock about 20 ft long. Any advise?
Bigblock


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Bigblock",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Bigblock",
Unfortunately I am not familiar with the rod or reel you are presently using. Maybe someone that is will respond. 

For safety you need to use 80 pound test shock leader. Are you using a pyramid sinker or an aerodynamic sinker? Do you have to thumb the spool while the sinker is in mid-flight? When casting heavy lead you need a very stiff rod. A longer rod will generally give you more distance. Also, from the way you describe the setting for your reel ("I have the spool tention knob within a 1/4 turn of falling off and I'm not getting near the distance I am getting with an old heaver and a 9000 ABU."), it seems to be awfully loose. What distance are you getting from the old heaver and the 9000 ABU?


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

I think most people would agree that the Morrum is not a great casting reel .It's overall design does not lend itself to long distance casting .A regular 7000 will easily outcast it .


----------



## Bigblock (Dec 24, 2002)

Connman I think you are right. I had an ABU 7500 C3 CT that took a drink off Seagul last year and the morrum is what he( the one they call Budlight) replaced the 7500 with. I realy would like another 7500 C3 CT have any idea where to get one?


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

cdog,

10# / oz of lead for shock leader is safest


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi everyone!

In the sport of fishing or/and tournament casting, we want to do all that we can do to keep our sport and the people that surround us "Safe". It's all about "Safety"! At a bear minimum, you want to use 10 pound test shock leader for every ounce of sinker weight that you cast.

1 ounce sinker or lure = 10 pound test shockleader

3 ounce sinker or lure = 30 pound test shockleader

5 ounce sinker or lure = 50 pound test shockleader

8 ounce sinker or lure = 80 pound test shockleader

This is designed to keep us all "Safe"; both as participants and as spectators!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I am no long distance caster, but I do fish a lot. I also use a shock leader. Too often I see people fishing with 4 ounces and up and no shock leader. Have any of you found a good way to introduce the shock leader to these people without offending their fragile egos?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Husky,

After I introduce myself to them, I point out the safety issues involved with not using a shock leader - *Then I break out my leader material and tie one on for them.*  

If you show them how easy it is to tie one (No bloodknots please!), hopefully they will have one on the next time you see them.

The shocker issue is really important when I fish a pier and it is crowded. I like to have the people that are fishing on my left and right use shockers but we know that this is not always the case.  

The first time I witness a snap-off from someone right next to me - I'm gone!


----------



## Bigblock (Dec 24, 2002)

Sandcrab why no bloodknots? I have been fishing for 10yrs with bloodknots and I have broken more shoklines during casting than bloodknots while fighting a fish. FYI I tie 40# or 50# biggame as a shock onto 17# to 20# biggame as a spool filler. Just this past weekend me and a pal were discusing bloodknots and I reflected on all the fish over 60# I have landed useing 20# to 50# and not had a Knot break, but anyway I would like to know for my own benifit why you prefer not to use that knot. Thanks Bigblock


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Don't you lose alot of distance from the line binding the knot on the spool, and fron the knot hitting the guides on the way out.


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

Bigblock,

Looking for a 7500 C3CT, check out www.hatterasjack.com. One of the best sites I've found. Can have it to you in less than a week. I ordered one like it so much I ordered a second one. That was about 3 weeks ago. 

tw


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "tw",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Bigblock,

I have always used bloodknots for all my shockers and have never had a breakoff due to a weak knot. Recently at the NE casting event, I was introduced to some knots that are a lot easier to tie and still maintain good knot strength. I am using the knots shown to me this year and will evaluate them. So far - so good. If these guys use these knots for casting competion, and they cast well over 700' feet with them, the knots are good by me. 

Personally, there are a lot of easier knots to show beginners than a bloodknot. The intent is to get them to use a shocker in the first place - knot selection by them can come later once they are comfortable with using shockers all the time. 

The bloodknot did me good all these years.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I used a uniknot with a pretzel at the end.
Or sometimes a double uniknot.
What is the preferred knot in the distance casting?
Richard Burton showed me his knot once, but I couldn't remember how to do it the next time I tried.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

The Blob knot is popular.


----------

